# Scotland over Easter



## Tissy (Jul 10, 2010)

we are trying to plan our first trip to scotland and have about 10 days over easter break .
cannot make our minds up weather to go east or west or try to do a bit both.
would it be best to book some sites or just go on speck.
any advise would be welcome
Tissy and Debbie :?:


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

West is best IMO - and I'm from the East :?

We're planning in going back to the Outer Hebrides at Easter


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Looking at your location I would suggest you visit Dumfries and Galloway for a few days on route north. I'd be disappointed if you didn't end up just staying for the duration of your holiday. Its very much overlooked by many who seem to think Scotland proper starts north of Glasgow/Edinburgh. 

Stewart


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*scotland at easter*

If you stay on the east coast you will enjoy if weather is good
GEOMAR


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

We will be lurking around the west coast, here's hoping the weather is kind to us all  
Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We prefer the east coast especially Stirling up to Perth. Park in car park in Perth town centre. We also love St Andrews and have sat on lovely beach at Kings something have forgotten it's name now. Always very clean. Then there is North Berwick ooh pooh give me half hour will be setting off myself.

Greenie. :lol:


----------



## Ericbunny (May 1, 2005)

As i live in the wild Northwest of Scotland near Ullapool i see the beauty of Scotland 24/7.There are so many places to see and visit,that one trip will never be enough.I have lived in Dumfries&Galloway and in Pertshire,and each have there own area's of outstanding beauty.I would say that most people head for the highlands,and you can not go wrong,but the border area is not to be missed,but many people do slightly underestimate how big Scotland really is,and you just can not see everything properly in one trip.If you want sheer wild beautifull scenery,then head for the north west,over the A82 towards Fort William.Then you can decide were to go next,or if you want to see Castles then head east toward Sterling and Angus and towards Aberdeen.And yes they do have castles in the west,but not as many as in the east,plus you also have the distillery tour.And yes it is signposted.I could go on and on of were to go,as i fell in love with this country 22 years ago,when i first came up to Scotland.Whatever you do,have a great time.

Eric


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I agree with Stewart about Dumfries and Galloway. It is easy on the travelling time, and plenty to see. There are several beautiful gardens, although Easter is probably a little early in the year for enjoying their full beauty.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I too have planned my visit to Scotland which takes in the Easter period. I am visiting for one month, and starting on the west coast and travelling up to JOG and then back down the east coast. I have booked all my sites, as I always do, but many will advise you to not bother, the choice of course is yours, and I am sure you will be able to wild camp if that is your preference.

Jenny


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Unless you absolutely MUST see John O' Groats then save your nearing £7 a gallon of diesel and head down south on the A9 from Thurso.

Dunnet Bay (on the west side) is actually further north if you need to get to the northernmost parallel


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We're planning on heading upto the north coast over Easter.

Never been apart from on ships passing through the Pentland Firth.

I wouldn't recommend it to anyone else though. It looks an awful long way. Probably very cold, yes cold and potentially wet, that's right, wet. No, you should all go somewhere else, definately...... :roll:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> We prefer the east coast . . . We also love St Andrews and have sat on lovely beach at Kings something have forgotten it's name now. Always very clean. . . . Greenie. :lol:


That'll be Kingsbarns - follow the brown sign along the lane and you will come to a gravelled car park (no height barriers) right by the beach and picnic area.

We spent a couple of hours today in the 'van in St Andrews down by the harbour at the East Sands, watching the surfers from the Uni. The West Sands has an unbelievably long grass parking and picnic area, free out of season, about £1 per day in season, right by the dunes and beach. Avoid the on-street parking in town since most spaces are at an angle to the road and hard to tuck in a motorhome - use the free car park at North Haugh which has plenty of spaces with overhangs, then walk into town via the shortcut path through the bus terminus. Finish the day by taking away a couple of fish suppers from Tail End in Market Street, to be eaten in the 'van whilst parked up in East Scores, overlooking the sea and the castle. Our idea of a perfect day!


----------



## Bruernish (May 1, 2009)

We live in Scotland, and would advise you to go up the West coast purely because the topography is much more interesting. You could do both, but you will find the driving much slower if you take on any single track roads, and the distances are considerable. From our home in the Central Belt of Scotland we reckon on 8 hours driving to get right up north. Beware of your road atlas which may have the far north on a different scale.

Loch Maree, Sutherland, the Applecross peninsular, Morar, bits of Skye - there is so much on the west coast. You might be best to do an East coast trip another time.

In the far north I would definitely just check that the sites are open - we have been caught out around Easter.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Last year we did 2 weeks in Scotland over Easter. 

Arrived at Glenmore Forest Park on Sunday evening, woke up to 9'' of snow Monday morning. 

STUCK. 

A further 30'' fell over the next two days, a total of 39''. 

A 2 night stay ended up being 5 nights, escaped with the help of a 4 X 4 and a tractor with a snow plough.

We would recommend the west coast, hit the coast at Ullapool and work your way south.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## gypsywhyte (Nov 12, 2010)

*Scotland for Easter*

It would be the East Coast for me. We live in Fife so Perth, Pitlochry, St Andrews are all within an hours drive. There wont be many campers out so would think no need to book. Weather is usually drier on the East, but it will still be a bit chilly but hey ho give it a go. Hope you have a lovely stay.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi

Lots of previous posts if you search but this recent one will save you a lot of time 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-98682-days0-orderasc-0.html

Have a great time!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We will be visiting Thurso over Easter. we go up there a couple of times a year and for variety we will probably head up to Stirling then cut across to Fort William and then head up the west coast through Ullapool and Durness and along the north coast. 

While up there we may go out to the Orkneys. We will come back down the east coast following the A9. As far down as Inverness it is effectively a coast road.

Don't underestimate the distance involved. Thurso is as far from me here in Shropshire as is Luxembourg


----------



## Tissy (Jul 10, 2010)

dandywarhol said:


> Unless you absolutely MUST see John O' Groats then save your nearing £7 a gallon of diesel and head down south on the A9 from Thurso.
> 
> Dunnet Bay (on the west side) is actually further north if you need to get to the northernmost parallel


That sounds just like Landsend , what a rip off Lizzard is far better.
Thanks


----------

